# Last one



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Barbara Gene is ready to go. No ligs, Amber goo, just waiting for her to lay down  She can be bred to either buck, so, we'll have to see if she has Alpines or Nubians.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayed for a good delivery!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ooooooo.... I am guessing the.... NUBIAN!

Good luck, hoping for an easy kidding for one of the best goat people ever!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Danielle, She's always been easy and an excellent mom. Hopefully the trend will continue. She will be a third freshener this year.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Could be both!! I don't know, Nubians are pretty persistent  Hahaha good luck with the birth!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is she laying down yet, laying down yet, laying down yet???? 

Lol, sorry. I'm just excited.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no. Barbara Gene will for sure make me deliver her kids by flashlight at 1:00 in the morning, that's just her nature. Her and Bean are in the backyard pen waiting. Don't worry, Bean is present at all kiddings, he is the ultimate wether companion. My barn is closed down until we can pressure wash it to get rid of the virus Shep got. She probably planned that too, somehow.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OH before I forget, could you please take pictures of the birth?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, I would love to but, unless she waits till daylight it's going to be too dark. Once she's sure, we'll be lighting a campfire to deliver her by.
Have you read Barbara Gene's story? She's a contrary creature for sure. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Hope it all goes smooth for you!
I am waiting myself tonight, and tomorrow, and as long as it takes.
My little girls is playing Peek-A-Baby-Not with me.
And from the look on her face, she is enjoying it immensely!!! LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know what you mean Abra. I went out a minute ago and BG was back to white discharge with some clear. Still no ligs. 
I'm going to have to risk the barn though. They just said it's going down to 30's tonight. After being 50's for the last couple weeks, Arggg, I'm sick of winter.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's going to play me. Going to sleep for a couple hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Get a few hrs of rest, of course that will be when she sneaks in. Can't wait to see what she gives you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, looking hopeful today. She has seperated herself and is up on the hill with Jeter attending her instead of across the creek with the herd.
The only guess so far is Nubian? It's going to be fun to see which one or both.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck! I vote Nubian too


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And? And? Aaaaaand???? Come on! What happened!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

she is going to wait until it is raining it is pouring her in Idaho so anytime she should go


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well ??? it's been 3 days- maybe she's busy with lots of new babies


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry guys, she's still dragging it out. Clear discharge today, can't find any ligs no matter how deep I dig, and she's waddling. Udder is full. This is her third time around, she knows how to play it to the hilt. Tomorrow I'm taking my mom out to dinner, that's when she'll have them for sure


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Look what I just found, think she'll change her mind again?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think she is messing with you. 

I hope this is it and good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My boer doe had that goo for two weeks before she kidded! But u have an udder that looks ready!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, I can't wait to see pics. I wish I could get my pics to download on here of my Nelly but cannot get it to. I got a video of her trying to play with the dogs yesterday, it was too cute to pass up lol. I hope all goes well and I am betting on the Nubian, lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They're here. Going to Birth Anouncements.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AHHHH... who's the daddy, who's the daddy?!?!


----------

